
ReachNow Ending Service Today - ayberk
https://reachnow.com/blog/reachnow-ending-service-today/
======
newobj
This is crazy. They're shutting down like - RIGHT NOW.

The email literally says "If you are in an active rental, do not fear. Please
end your trip in the coverage area as normal when you are done."

This sucks. ReachNow/Car2Go was one of the big reasons my family was able to
drop down from 2 cars to 1.

------
_ah
Cached page:
[http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=https%3a%2f%2freachnow.com%...](http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?q=https%3a%2f%2freachnow.com%2fblog%2freachnow-
ending-service-today%2f&d=2826328804142&mkt=en-US&setlang=en-
US&w=18EguUzacFT5sin957WSeBKuCYX_v3NX)

------
reeddavid
This is incredibly abrupt. They pulled the plug with rentals still active!

What a bummer. I was disappointed when I learned about the merger of the
ReachNow / Car2Go parent companies, because I predicted one of them would shut
down the other and there would be fewer cars available and less competition.

This seems like a no-warning shutdown for a lot of folks. StreetCrowd
([https://www.streetcrowd.io](https://www.streetcrowd.io)) was a gig economy
service that paid people in cash + ReachNow credit to move the cars into high-
demand areas in Seattle. Their app had an outage notification today, seems
they had no notice. And everyone who received ReachNow credit has no way to
use it.

